# Need Code for Tonometry



## suemt (Dec 19, 2016)

Does anyone bill for this at a PCP (not an eye doctor)?  I'm looking for a CPT code that would accurately describe/support this service.  It provides a glaucoma screening in the provider's office.  If there is a positive result, the patient is referred to an eye doctor for follow up.  

Thank you in advance for any feedback.  Here is some of the information:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“Diaton tonometry” is a unique approach to measuring intraocular pressure (IOP) through the Eyelid. Non-Contact (no contact with cornea), no anesthesia or sterilization required, pen like, hand-held, portable tonometer.

diaton tonometer provides high reliability of measuring results and makes it possible to diagnose glaucoma on the early stage and appoint necessary treatment and medicines.

The unique methodology of intraocular pressure measuring through the eyelid applied in the device provides new resources in ophthalmotonometry, simplicity and safety of tests.

Transpalpebral "diaton" tonometer is effective and irreplaceable in various situations:
screening examinations of the patients
IOP control during selection of adequate medicines
IOP measuring in the presence in a patient of chronical conjunctivitis, erosions, edema and cornea dimness
IOP measuring in patients after corneal surgeries
ophthalmotone day monitoring
IOP measuring in immobilized patients and in children
IOP measuring during contact correction (lenses are not taken out).


----------



## ADV (Dec 19, 2016)

I do not believe you can report tonometry separate from an E/M. According to the CPT Guidelines under Serial Tonometry "Single-episode tonometry is a component of general ophthalmological service or E/M service"


----------



## suemt (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you, ADV.  I had hoped to find some different information, but I believe you confirmed that nothing has changed since this CPT Assistant article in August 2012:

Tonometry

To clarify the reporting of ocular blood flow measurements and "single episode" tonometry, two codes were deleted and new parenthetical notes were added following code 92100 (serial tonography) indicating how to code for ocular blood flow measurement. Tonography is a test that measures the effect of sustained pressure on the eye. It is now rarely performed and does not reflect the services performed when ocular blood flow measurements are taken. The first parenthetical after 92100 indicates that tonography codes 92120, Tonography with interpretation and report, recording indentation tonometer method or perilimbal suction method, and 92130, Tonography with water provocation, were deleted.

The second parenthetical indicates that ocular blood flow measurement is to be reported with Category III code 0198T, Measurement of ocular blood flow by repetitive intraocular pressure sampling, with interpretation and report. Single episode tonometry is not separately reportable and is considered a component of general ophthalmological or E/M services.

 92100  Serial tonometry (separate procedure) with multiple measurements of intraocular pressure over an extended time period with interpretation and report, same day (eg, diurnal curve or medical treatment of acute elevation of intraocular pressure)
(92120, 92130 have been deleted)
(Ocular blood flow measurements are reported with 0198T. Single-episode tonometry is a component of general ophthalmological service or E/M service)


----------

